# Star News.... Breaking News !!!



## raksrules (Apr 2, 2008)

Check these out !!

*img106.imageshack.us/img106/236/a1dr0.th.jpg

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/443/a2hf2.th.jpg


----------



## Chirag (Apr 2, 2008)

OMG


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 2, 2008)

Something is seriously wrong with these Hindi news channels.


----------



## raksrules (Apr 2, 2008)

how many pics are you able to see ?
I had posted 2 pics but now the second one is not visible to me !!!

Edit: Now i am able to see the two pics. Must be some temp glitch.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 2, 2008)

Now just wait and it might say Isme Pakistani terrorist ka haath hai


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 2, 2008)

rofl


----------



## magnet (Apr 2, 2008)

last time it was amitabh ko thand lag gayi..next time amitabh na khujaya.....now sms A for naak  B for her heroine C for _censor_


----------



## narangz (Apr 2, 2008)

Aaj Tak, Star News, India TV suck!!!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 2, 2008)

wow!what a news!it is pity! though LOL!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 2, 2008)

Damn it man. What the f**k is this s**t. are they competing to be worst TV channel in the history of Television


----------



## Pathik (Apr 2, 2008)

F**kin idiots.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2008)

narangz said:


> Aaj Tak, Star News, India TV suck!!!



+1


----------



## raksrules (Apr 2, 2008)

So suggest which news channels should we watch. 

My choices:

Hindi:  NDTV India, CNBC Awaaz
English: CNN IBN, Times Now, NDTV 24x7, CNBC (for share market buffs)


----------



## gigyaster (Apr 2, 2008)

narangz said:


> Aaj Tak, Star News, India TV suck!!!


it would be better if you include zee news here. let me recall more....welllllllllllll....yes 'sahara samay'. Most importantly 'live India'.


----------



## narangz (Apr 2, 2008)

^^ Oh yes! I forgot them  There are so many.
But India TV, AajTak, Star News top the list. Zee is a *li'l* better


----------



## juggler (Apr 2, 2008)

Because of all these crap  i have stopped watching news channel and gone back to good old newspapers


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2008)

Commissioner ka Kutta is a V.I.P among dog.... and all those Star News people are dogs, so thats why they are giving this news......

In Hindi, I prefer NDTV India, DD News and Sahara Samay...

One thing which irritates me the most is why those Aaj Tak guys show *"Sarva-sreshth"* *or "Nation's Best News Channel"* and win the award of Best News channel everytime????....


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 2, 2008)

NDTV is the best IMHO , it doesnt post such useless news


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 2, 2008)

OMFG 



_


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 2, 2008)

You forgot about Khali. Star News seems to have become obsessed with Khali for the past 1 month or so. Atleast 2-3 hrs (could be more) every day is devoted to Khali.


----------



## narangz (Apr 2, 2008)

star, aajtak & zee are obsesed with Khali


----------



## Pathik (Apr 2, 2008)

Yea man. 1st they were obsessed with Rakhi Sawant and now with Khali.. Damn!!!


----------



## narangz (Apr 2, 2008)

^^Whoa! 8092 posts! Congrats


----------



## eggman (Apr 2, 2008)

Is it for real??


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 2, 2008)

eggman said:


> Is it for real??


yes  first they made a big fuss about the missing of comissioner's dog and how delhi police are searching it and now again its news cos they have found it 


_


----------



## anand1 (Apr 2, 2008)

These are just making public fools. Rubish channels.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 2, 2008)

What the fcuk!


----------



## Sharx (Apr 3, 2008)

And i was thinkin only AT is leading this bandwagon... OH now we have some serious competition..Star news.!!!Gud to go...They are like 4th degree which we are getting without doing anything 
These ppl don realise ehat they are showing...oh wait i think they are competing wid AT...


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 3, 2008)

Can anyone pls fwd. this feedback to these news looser channels?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^^

as if they would be listening 


_


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 3, 2008)

...That's a true breaking news


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 3, 2008)

My Ranking of Indian News Channels:

1. NDTV 24x7
2. CNN IBN
3. Headlines Today
4. CNN IBN
5. NDTV India
6. DD News
7. ZEE News
8. Star News
9. Sahara Samay
10. Aajtak
11. India TV
12. Live India

Man, I did not know there are so many news channels before writing this!


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 4, 2008)

You forgot Times Now, it also Good channel which does not cover stupid news. Its from Times of India Group


----------



## Pathik (Apr 4, 2008)

+1 for Times now, CNN IBN and ndtv24x7


----------



## faraaz (Apr 4, 2008)

If you are saying one channel is good others are bad...you are only pointing out the andhon mein kaana raaja. 

IMO, all news channels suck donkey genitals and if you want to know what's happening, read newspapers...and there also dont get me started. Time of India is a garbage paper...the Hindu is awesome and so is Deccan Herald.


----------



## Sharx (Apr 4, 2008)

faraaz said:


> Time of India is a garbage paper...the Hindu is awesome and so is Deccan Herald.


 
Very true..thats why i'm gonna discontinue my Times subscription from today..Man one have to search for news betweeb ADS and girls/models photos....  
Check out their bangalore times section..**** all over..they post some party snaps on all the pages...WTF
Moreover its not needed if you have Times Now,as they show same news.. 

Only NDTV,CNN IBN and Times now for me.. Rest all r hopeless..worst than saas bahu saaga..


----------



## Rahim (Apr 4, 2008)

faraaz said:


> If you are saying one channel is good others are bad...you are only pointing out the andhon mein kaana raaja.


Exactly.



> IMO, all news channels suck donkey genitals and if you want to know what's happening, read newspapers...and there also dont get me started. Time of India is a garbage paper...the Hindu is awesome and so is Deccan Herald.


Just imagine my horror when i see articles on sex and related stuff all over Kolkata Times with those stupid nanga photos of all party chamchis.
Its a tough job with kids at home.

@Times Now being a good news channel: Its all crap  They just have a good, bright Studio with kilos of make-up laden hostess and an ever excited and foolish Arnab who thinks he is the most important man in the news world. Pranab Roy can eat him any given day.
Still its more like who is better among the worst as *faraaz* pointed out earlier.


----------



## gunda_26 (Apr 4, 2008)

FTV is the best channel to watch.you can watch it 24x7.No hassles.


----------



## confused (Apr 4, 2008)

narangz said:


> Aaj Tak, Star News, India TV suck!!!


+1 google


----------



## Voldy (Apr 4, 2008)

F***ing a**h**e s**t brainless

lol if its goes like these..
one day we have a news spread on every news channel specially frm the courtesy of these crap and s**t head channels ..
On Aaj tak,IndiaTV,Zeenews,Starnews and so on (except NDTVand DDnews and CNBC awwaj)
 News title
1. "Shahrukh ke kutte tommy ka kareena ki *****(i dont want to write that word in hindi) ke sath affair"
2."Rakhi sawant is a really a woman or transformed woman"
3."Dhoni ki gadi panchar ho gayi"(breaking news)

*i know these news sounds crap but who know's may be we witnessed such sort of news coming on the news channel like these in some near future


----------



## desiibond (Apr 4, 2008)

even something like

Alkuti mein digit aaya ek ghanta late (CNN investigate, special report, full day coverage)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 4, 2008)

Breaking News:- "Mumbai kii jhuggad basti ke kurla ilake me 12 saal ke baccho kii kabaddi pratiyogita me munnu or kaandu jeete, Sports Minister ne 500 rupees ke inam kii ghoshnaa kii"


----------



## confused (Apr 4, 2008)

i guess news channels are going the Idiocracy way.......


----------



## blueshift (Apr 4, 2008)

F*ing stupid!


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok so next time my zipper sticks up I'll call these guyz !


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 5, 2008)

^ And do the job after it opens


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 5, 2008)

stupid (star) news.


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2008)

Vicky333 said:


> 1. "Shahrukh ke kutte *tommy* ka kareena ki *****(i dont want to write that word in hindi) ke sath affair"


Har kutte ka naam *TOMMY* nahi hota......


----------



## eggman (Apr 5, 2008)

techno_funky said:


> Ok so next time my zipper sticks up I'll call these guyz !





W i d e S c r e e N said:


> ^ And do the job after it opens


But don't make them _blow_ the _job_ away


----------

